# new landline



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

friends have asked how to go about ordering a new landline from telecom italia and i glibly told them to go online 187 and order but of course when i tried it i realised that it's not possible because all the info there is geared to those who already have a telephone line. i've been going round in circles and i can't remember how i managed to get my phone installed some years ago. can anyone help please?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

sheilamarsco said:


> friends have asked how to go about ordering a new landline from telecom italia and i glibly told them to go online 187 and order but of course when i tried it i realised that it's not possible because all the info there is geared to those who already have a telephone line. i've been going round in circles and i can't remember how i managed to get my phone installed some years ago. can anyone help please?


Things have really changed a lot since I hooked my first phone line decades ago. Back then you had to get to the office of SIP, pick a number and wait until you were called. You had to have your ID and proof that you were indeed a resident at the address where you wanted to have your phone, sign a stack of papers and make an one-off payment for installation and advance charges. Then you had to wait anytime between weeks and months until finally somebody showed up to install your phone, and you'd better have always someone at home in order not to find one of those frustrating yellow cards in your mailbox saying "Our engineer came to install your phone, but nobody was there"...

Now the process is pretty straightforward and can be done by phone from the comfort of your own home. Just plan plenty of time and sit soft, because the operator will likely ask you many questions and you will have to have your "codice fiscale" and other papers at hand (exact location of your apartment and/or building, previous phone number of old tenant or owner, etc.).

The landline market in Italy has been deregulated and now there are many providers to choose among, with some offering very convenient bundles with broadband internet connections and cable TV as well. 

Here is a list of the major ones with links to their respective websites:

Telecom Italia
Infostrada
Fastweb
Tiscali
Vodafone


----------

